# Resizing Bootcamp?



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm on Mac OSX 10.7.2 Lion and have BootCamp WIN 7 partition. How can I resize my BootCamp to increase it's capacity? Losing space on it!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can probably do it with Paragon's Camptune.

Look around. There are often free offers and I think that version 7.5 may be free, anyway.

But I think the latest is only $20.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Use inbuilt Mac disk utility application. It will surely help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't believe that anything in Mac is capable of resizing NTFS partitions, especially without even so much as a file-system driver for it.


----------



## Jamkas (Sep 28, 2011)

I had to do this once in the past. Be forewarned, MAKE A BACKUP it is very dangerous to resize partitions. Do not stop the process once it has started. It will take a very long time.

Here's the application I used, it is called GParted. You will burn GParted to a disc, boot into by holding/pressing the option key while your Mac is booting, select the disc and it will start a live Linux based operating system. From there you can edit and resize your partitions.


----------

